# Gelandewagen for sale (cheap)



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Slight damage, do you think it will buff right off?

http://www.cars.auto.ru/sale/GQ70041/437934/


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

At least the interior seems to be free of blood stains...  

Some of those holes in the back seem rather large...like shotgun slugs! :yikes:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

It has a Handsfree telephone system...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

machmeter said:


>


Isn't that blood on the driver's window? Yikes! :eeps:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

"This.... is my BOOOOOMSTICK!" :rofl:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Alan Flanary said:


> Isn't that blood on the driver's window? Yikes! :eeps:


No it looks like a reflection of the people outside the vehicle.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

The ultimate "G" ride. To show your a real gangsta. :bigpimp:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Does anyone know what the story is on this SUV  ?


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

drmwvr said:


> Does anyone know what the story is on this SUV  ?


I dont know, but I have a guess... For anyone who read about the stories I posted of Ilya, my Russian exchange student, who I thought was part of the Russian mafia.... Well, his dad drove a blacked-out G-wagen.


----------

